# New



## Westoak (Jul 15, 2022)

Hi guys, I just finished the week training and have mytime I do not have anyone I can contact but I have been looking at mytime and the workday app, I had a paper showing where I was training that first week and mytime showed it too but now it shows as not scheduled for the next two weeks?? I feel like I had done well this week besides needing to leave one of the days early because of being unbelievably sick so I don't think they would fire me already especially that way but I am worried that I am not going to get my schedule any time soon. Is this a normal thing that shows before they release the schedule?? I need help


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2022)

Welcome. Talk to your hr or tl.


----------

